# Audi TT Porsche Lobster Claw wheels



## Rford71 (Sep 1, 2011)

I have searched and googled and have not found any pictures of a TT mk1 with Porsche Lobster Claw wheels. I have my eye on a set 19x8F offset 57, 19x9.5R offset 46, lobster claws that are for sale. I have seen R32’s and S4’s with these wheels but have never seen a TT. Does anyone know or have seen a TT with Porsche Lobster Claw wheels? 

And yes I know I’ll need 5x100 to 5x130 adapters, but what size? 

This site said 41mm front and 17mm rear 

http://www.senebdesign.com/Auto/TT-offsetcalc.htm 

thanks 

Robert


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

They look good. Front offset sounds ok, you'll probably be inside the fender though. Not sure about the rear


----------



## Rford71 (Sep 1, 2011)

I think they would look good on a TT


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

I bet they would look money :beer:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

I say give it a go


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

I think they would look good. Idiots would think you drive a Porsche.


----------



## MeizelTT (May 7, 2009)

really like it! 
Best Porsche wheel! :thumbup:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

I wouldn't go that far. 3 piece twists are still better IMO


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

MeizelTT said:


> really like it!
> Best Porsche wheel! :thumbup:


 yea, not so much. IMO, worst p-wheel ever. they look horrible on porsches. 

cheers.


----------



## Rford71 (Sep 1, 2011)

I like the wheels, just not sure they will fit right on a TT.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

They will fit. The only way to figure out how they will look is if you get them and put them on:beer:


----------

